# Eve v Simba v Casper Mattresses



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just looking at getting a new mattress for my bed and possibly a new bed frame in time and noticed there had been quite a PR drive on the Simba mattresses so got to looking and came across Simba, Eve and Casper and tone fair they all seem very similar but wondered if anyone on here has any of the mattresses?

If so which on and are they any good? Was thinking of going all in and getting mattress, pillows and new bedding as 2 of the 3 do the full lot and offer 0% too if you don't use a discount code.

Ta


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am also considering one of these memory foam mattress in a box options, but have also added the OTTY 2000 to the list, which is a bit of a hybrid pocket spring/memory foam combo.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely also have a look at a tempur mattress. I bought one last year, and it has completely transformed my sleep!! 

Cooks


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

No idea what they are. I can only feedback on my newest Latex matress, if any of yours are latex: They're nice to lie on, but get much warmer below me than anything I owned previously.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I recently bought a king sized OTTY & ended up sending it back after around 2 month. It was ridiculously firm, which obviously some may like, but not for us. Replaced it with a Sealy with a built it topper, which is nice, but I wished I'd just gone flat out & bought a tempur which I've heard are in a world of their own!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm definitely some food for thought. The three options all come with 100 day no quibble return which is good.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

danwel said:


> Hmmm definitely some food for thought. The three options all come with 100 day no quibble return which is good.


The only thing I would comment on this, I know someone that tried (an Eve one I think) a mattress with this 100 day no quibble return and after a week they decided they didn't like it, but the company wouldn't collect for free (as in their info) until the 100 days was up...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Bought one through Costco - hybrid mattress for a ridiculously low £150 for a double. Happy with it but worth noting that the memory foam layer does keep you warm...I struggled a bit at first but used to it now.:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Must admit I do like to be cool in bed so could be an issue


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

danwel said:


> Must admit I do like to be cool in bed so could be an issue


Sunglasses? Lol.

The tempur ones don't make you overheat. I'd be the same, and it has never been anything other than comfortable, temperature wise.

Cooks


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

danwel said:


> Must admit I do like to be cool in bed so could be an issue


These are not the mattress for you then.
We have the simba kingsize which is latex. They warm up extremely quickly and as they are made from really good insulating materials, they retain heat and its very noticeable. You may sweat in the summer. We balanced this out by using a very low tog quilt all year round but I miss the weight of a heavy blanket.
Ours was bought from John Lewis with some furniture to make it a £1000 to qualify for 0% finance :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

We bought a Simba at the start of the year and I agree they can get warm but as stated by the poster about a lesser tog duvet is all that is needed to sort that out.

We find ours to be very comfortable and I suffered with lower back pain on waking for years prior to buying this and that is now a thing of the past.


----------

